# New Smyrna South Jetty



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Any of you fish over there on the SOUTH jetty in New Smyrna? I see alot on the end of the rocks there, from where I'm fishing over at Lighthouse Point north side of jetty. I've fished the rocks on the south side before, but it's been a while. Got any ideas as to how to carry things, and what to carry the fish in?


----------

